# Turkey near Nelsonville



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

anyone know of any good turkey spots near Nelsonville in southeast Ohio? if so i'd love to know where they are 'cause im hunting down there this season.
thanks


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Your not far if not right smack in the Wayne National Forest over that way... Been awhile but there were plenty of birds there last time I scouted...


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

great turkey hunting around nelsonville there kingfisher, I bowhunt down there every year. I would suggest to get a map of wayne national forrest or even a topo map and find a good ridge to get to before daybreak [after some good scouting of course] ....Wayne national forrest would be your best bet if you never hunted down there before....hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd say stop the tuck hop out , walk 1/2 mile in any direction & you'll run smack dag into a gobbler.


----------

